# remote start stopped working



## jbonner (Mar 16, 2010)

I ahve a 2000 silverado and recently installed a bulldog rs1200 and 791 bypass in it. Everything worked for about a month. Then nothing. The module stopped working. No door locks, no start.(with key fob) I changed the battery, reprogrammed the bypass and starter module. Nothing worked. It seems like the there is no signal getting to the module from the remote, yet when i tested the module, with stripping certain wires and touching together, the truck started. The battery in fob:4-dontkno is new. If anyone knows how to fix, please reply.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jbonner said:


> I ahve a 2000 silverado and recently installed a bulldog rs1200 and 791 bypass in it. Everything worked for about a month. Then nothing. The module stopped working. No door locks, no start.(with key fob) I changed the battery, reprogrammed the bypass and starter module. Nothing worked. It seems like the there is no signal getting to the module from the remote, yet when i tested the module, with stripping certain wires and touching together, the truck started. The battery in fob:4-dontkno is new. If anyone knows how to fix, please reply.


 Page ten of the manual tells how to add remote's(same thing as re programming I'd assume) Need more let me know.
http://www.bulldogsecurity.com/bdnew/installmanuals.asp

Your manual again page ten
http://www.bulldogsecurity.com/pdf/ModelsRS1200_1200E.pdf


----------



## jbonner (Mar 16, 2010)

I tryed to reprogram remote but to no avail. I also cleared the unit. Is there a way to test the module to see if it is even functional? Like i said, the module will not respond from the remote. 

Thank you for your the help!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jbonner said:


> I tryed to reprogram remote but to no avail. I also cleared the unit. Is there a way to test the module to see if it is even functional? Like i said, the module will not respond from the remote.
> 
> Thank you for your the help!


 The Module will have a burnt smell to it usually if it is dead, you could unplug it and undo the four screws. Some people sell used units they pull out of cars on Flee Bay, as I used to get many for free just for pulling them out. Or contact them by E-mail see if they can do anything for you.



> yet when i tested the module, with stripping certain wires and touching together, the truck started.


 I would say check the wires but it seems you did it and there OK, the remote part of the unit may just be gone. If you live in the city where there is heavy RF interferences I'd suggest trying it some where else to make certain.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

normally when you hit a button on the remote you can hear the unit click open a few relays.


----------

